# What fresh veggies can I feed my cichlids



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

So I have been reading that ppl feed there cichlids fresh veggies. But can't seem to find out what kind of veggies. And how long does it take for algae to grow on my rocks.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've fed mine peas, salads, carets(they don't love them) and that's about all that I've got them to eat.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

They did like the salad though so try that out.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

corn..green beans..carrots..zuchini..sweet potatoes..spinach..collard greens..beet tops..
cabbage..jicama..acorn squash..butternut squash..peas..
and others...


----------



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you thats what I needed.


----------



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

how about pumpkin guts.. lol


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

add broccoli to the list.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

mine like lettuce the best out of peas, broccoli, carrots, cuchcumber, and lettuce, but they are little, so its probably because lettuce is so thin


----------



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

(I know it's not vegetation but...) I've gotten mine to eat eggs & dried fruit! They seemed to really like it!


----------

